
Pixels to Inchs Converter - hoanganhlam
http://aiconverter.com/resolution/pixels-to-inches
======
kozak
Compare with [https://www.sven.de/dpi/](https://www.sven.de/dpi/)

~~~
hoanganhlam
Yes, but i want make it better :D

------
avoidwork
no dot pitch, not useful

~~~
hoanganhlam
I will add this soon :D

